# Ufergestaltung mit naturagart Ufermatte



## Thomas3619 (30. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte meinen Teich (16mx6mx1,60m) dieses Jahr umgestalten. Teilweise orientiere ich mich da am naturagart Filtergraben. Meine Teichumrandung bisher sind Rasenkantenborde , die ich beim letzten Mal um den Teich in Beton gesetzt habe. naturagart hat mir empfohlen diese zu nutzen und daran ein Klemmprofil für die Folie und Ufermatte zu schrauben.... Ich habe noch so ein Problem mit der Ufermatte. Ich möchte keine Pflanzen im Teich, da es sich um einen Schwimmteich handelt. Sammelt sich in der Ufermatte über die Zeit aber nicht Dreck und Algen , so dass es unansehnlich aussieht? Wie kann ich aber sonst den Rand schützen ? Ich will auch nicht alles mit Steinen pflastern....

VG Thomas


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2018)

Hallo Thomas,

stell doch mal ein paar Bilder der jetzigen Situation ein. Dann wird es einfacher zu helfen.


----------



## Thomas3619 (31. März 2018)

So, ich habe mal ein Bild hochgeladen. Hier ist noch aktuell die alte Folie drin....Am Rand ist halt die Borde.Frage ist nun wie ich oben den Bereich der Folie vor Eis etc. schützen kann....


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2018)

Gemäß Foto hast du einen Teich mit Ufergraben. Nicht schlecht gemacht. Hast du innen einen Erdfarbenden Betonmanntel ? 
In den Ufergraben groben Sand und ein paar Steine. Wenn ein Betonmantel vorhanden ist, dann diesen bis über den ersten inneren Wall führen.


----------



## Tomy26 (31. März 2018)

Hallo Thomas

Beim Thema Randsteine und Klemmschienen bekomme ich immer noch Gänsehaut da ich beim verarbeiten der Ufermatte einen Fehler gemacht habe 
der deutlich zeigt das die Kapilarwirkung der Ufermatte gewaltig ist. Bei 48 Meter Ufer waren es bei mit ca 3000 L pro Tag die weg waren.

Hoffe es hilft dir eine Gute Lösung zu finden.

Habe dir mal den Link kopiert wo ich es beschrieben habe .
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-erweitert-und-ufermatte-zieht-wasser.47972/
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...ik-ufersicherung/20160-ufermatte-zieht-wasser


----------



## Thomas3619 (31. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, das ist kein Ufergraben drumherum. Sieht vielleicht auf dem Bild so aus. Also - ersteinmal ist das noch die alte Folie. Die muss raus. Hinten sieht man noch das __ Schilf. ... Hat sich vermehrt wie verrückt. Kommt nicht mehr rein. Der Streifen drumherum war nur für Pflanzen gedacht. Da war auch alles voll Schilf. Ich will nun hinten wo das Schilf noch ist einen Filtergraben um den Teich ausgraben. Meine Frage ging eigentlich in folgende Richtung: Damit die Folie nicht verletzt wird durch Eis, Sonne etc. empfiehlt NG ja die Ufermatte. Nur die ist ja sehr grob- das soll sie ja bei NG auch sein, da der Sinn dabei ja ist , dass sich Pflanzen darauf ansiedeln. Ich will aber einen sauberen Rand ohne Pflanzen. Meine Befürchtung ist , dass die Ufermatte durch die grobe Struktur mit der Zeit total verdreckt.... und ich sie nicht mehr sauber bekomme... Deshalb die Frage was ich machen kann außer vielleicht Ufermatte. Ich habe auch an eine zweite Folie gedacht. Aber die würde ja auch verletzt von Eis und Sonne.... Habt ihr Ideen??


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2018)

Konsequent den Teich aus PEHD Platten oder Folie bauen lassen.
Keine Probleme dann mit Eis oder Sonne.

Guck mal hier unter den Teichdokus der Schwimmteich von Rhabanus...so ähnlich würde ich im nächsten Leben bauen...

Ich habe nach NG ja Stufen..Verbundmatte..Beton und Ufermatte...

Wenn ich alle Kosten und Aufwand für EPDM Folie....Verbund und Ufermatte.plus Beton aufrechne...kann auch der PEHD Schweisser seine Folie oder Platten einschweissen...

Ich habe im Schwimmteich auch Pflanzzonen...problemlos auch mit Koi...würde ich immer wieder wegen der Optik haben wollen.

Ufermatte an sich sieht irgendwann sehr natürlich bewachsen aus...
Das kann aber durch "Unkräuter" auch nach hinten losgehen.

Wenn Du jetzt.den Teich schon zum 2. Mal umbaut...ebenfalls meine Empfehlung BA und Verrohrung für eine Schwerkraftfilteralage zumindest vorzubereiten....


----------



## Thomas3619 (31. März 2018)

Danke für die Nachricht. Aber nicht mein Budget.... Limit liegt bei 5000-6000 Euro. BA und Schwerkraftfilteranlage habe ich schon - sieht man nur nicht auf dem Bild. Dazu habe ich einen Sifi und Helix - Kammer. Hatte bisher nie Algen.... Alles schön. Es geht mir tatsächlich nur um diese Randgestaltung....


----------



## Thomas3619 (1. Apr. 2018)

Hat keiner eine Idee, wie man die Randgestaltung im Uferbereich erledigen kann - ohne Pflanzen und Ufermatte?? 
Ich hatte außerdem bisher eine EPDM - Folie verbaut. Naturagart empfiehlt mir die PVC - Folie... Nun bin ich unsicher. Die sagen die EPDM lässt sich nicht reparieren. Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit. ?


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2018)

Das ist nicht so einfach, gemauerte Steine und Mörtel z.B sind nicht frostsicher. Was mir auf die Schnelle noch einfällt wäre Steinfolie.

https://www.der-gartenteich.com/ste...MI6b7MycWZ2gIV6ZPtCh36fQwiEAYYAiABEgLfIPD_BwE

gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern, und auch günstiger.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2018)

Thomas3619 schrieb:


> EPDM - Folie verbaut.


EPDM Folie ist eigentlich die bessere Folie weil über vielle Jahre Haltbarer und Flexibel. Wenn du hier EPDM in die Suche eingibst, kannst du dich ein bisschen schlau lesen.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2018)

Thomas3619 schrieb:


> Ich hatte außerdem bisher eine EPDM - Folie verbaut. Naturagart empfiehlt mir die PVC - Folie... Nun bin ich unsicher. Die sagen die EPDM lässt sich nicht reparieren. Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit. ?



Das ist schlichtweg falsch.
Selbstverständlich kann man EPDM auch kleben und reparieren.
Man benötigt dazu nur Reiniger, Aktivator und doppelseitiges Butylkautschukklebeband für EPDM.
Es gibt auch einseitig klebendes Nahtabdeckband.
Bei mir habe ich auch im Teich so Folienstücken miteinander verklebt.

Keine Ahnung warum ein Naturagart Fachberater so etwas behauptet.
...
Folie und Klebeutensilien kaufte ich bei geaplan.de


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2018)

Eigentlich kannst Du zur Randgestaltung nehmen, was Du willst, im Laufe der Jahre verdreckt Dir alles. Bei mir liegt als Folienschutz ganz einfacher Synthetikrasen in
anthrazit. Gint es in mehreren Farben als Meterware ( ohne Noppen ), und ist bedeutend günstiger als Naturagart.
Wenn da dann mal Unkrautbewuchs auftaucht kann man es wenigstens kostengünstiger austauschen.


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2018)

Hallo!
Wenn du keine Ufermatte möchtest dann nehme sie nicht.
Eine zweite Folie rüber zu legen ist kontraproduktiv, weil sich Schmutz und Dreck darunter halten.
Warum hast du so viel Angst vor dem Eis?
Ist dir denn noch nie aufgefallen das es vom Ufer her zuerst schmilzt.
Das ergibt keine scharfkantigen Enden/ Spitzen, eher abgerundet.
Wenn es dir aber Sorgen bereitet dann kann man einen Tropfschlauch kaufen, am Ufer entlang legen und mit einem 9mm Luftschlauch verbinden.
Der muss nur schwimmen, da die Luft nach allen Seiten ausströmt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2018)

Thomas3619 schrieb:


> Ich hatte außerdem bisher eine EPDM - Folie verbaut. Naturagart empfiehlt mir die PVC - Folie... Nun bin ich unsicher. Die sagen die EPDM lässt sich nicht reparieren.



da hat wohl jemand EPDM und PE-Folie verwechselt

letztere läßt sich net einfach flicken


----------



## Tomy26 (8. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
mal zu deiner Frage vom Anfang


Thomas3619 schrieb:


> Sammelt sich in der Ufermatte über die Zeit aber nicht Dreck und Algen , so dass es unansehnlich aussieht?


 ja es sammelt sich was in der Matte, aber....
- Im Filterteich sieht es gut aus wenn sie bewachsen ist, es sieht nicht schutzig und gammelig aus
- wenn du noch die Ufermatte mit einer aussaht bestreust wird es auch noch ein hingucker
- im Schwimmteich sauge ich die Matte an den Stellen einfach im 1 x im Jahr mit ab wenn ich den Wintermulm aus dem Teich hole. Nur die Seite zum Filterteich ist betroffen
 Für mich was es eine gute Lösung. Kaplarwirkung nicht vergessen !!

Hier mal Bilder der Matte nach 3 Jahren ohne Aussaht.
   Filterteich an der Wasserlinie

  Schwimmteich unter Wasser 

 Uferband bepflanzen, gibt es bestimmt auch wo anders


----------

